# Expanded Hooks



## takasi (Feb 20, 2007)

First off, great adventure.  I'm sure my players will have a blast.

I'm playing this campaign online using MapTool; I plan to have a solo session with each player to tie them into the story.  Here is what the players want to play (fast and sneaky appears to be the trend):

Hanzo - male human ninja
Sarlesim - male drow ninja (houseruled +0 LA)
Elrick - human monk
Ralos - human barbarian
Aselondril - elf ranger

Tonight I'm running Hanzo's session.  Here are some questions with spoilers:

[SBLOCK]Why did the Shahalesti agents kill Peppin Tallman?  Did I miss this?  If it wasn't explained, will it be?  I'd like to use him as a contact for some of my players in their pre-campaign solo mission.

Also, can anyone expand a little on Torrent's background?  What is her deity again?  Can anyone come up with a list of a few reasons why the PCs would know her?  For one of my plot hooks I want her to hire an agent to discover how one of the councilmen plans to vote on the detainment of spellcasters.  For another PC I'm thinking of having her in the right place at the right time, after the decree for spellcasters is made, where she heals the PC and is forced to flee from guards.  Any other ideas?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## meomwt (Feb 22, 2007)

I can easily answer one of your questions: 

[SBLOCK]*Also, can anyone expand a little on Torrent's background?  What is her deity again?* Her deity is not given - it is left for the DM to customise for his world. Use of the deities from the SRD is one oprion, but other pantheons might be more appropriate to your world or style of play.  

*Can anyone come up with a list of a few reasons why the PCs would know her?* They have a marginal involvement with the Resistance forces and have knowledge  of her from that.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## DonTadow (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi taksaki, I noticed you're using maptools. How well does those maps scale on screen?


----------

